# 310Tb



## dhb2222 (Sep 1, 2014)

I was just wondering, if I could sleep in bed and use couch, when the slideouts are in. I know if I go to a Walmart to park for a night, I'm not supposed to use slideouts. Will I do any damage?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Posted in wrong area.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

You should be good with the rear bed slide because like my 301BQ, the foot of the bed is supported by 2 wheels. As for the living room slide, check the owner's manual. I know with the Lippert through-frame slide-out, it is recommended no additional weight be put on the slide when retracted. Not sure about the Norco BAL slide. If your not sure which slide-out make you have, the Norco BAL has cables you can see when the slide is extended, no cables means you have the Lippert slide.

Todd


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We have overnighted in several different locations including Walmarts, casinos, Cabela's and truck stops. We always put our slide out's out. I try to park in a way that the slide out would be protected by overhanging a curb or grass island to prevent it from being damaged by an inattentive driver as the slide out is where my son sleeps. Although you don't want to look like you are moving in when overnighting at Walmart, I don't see a problem with putting the slide out, out.


----------



## Robin Mast3rs (Feb 21, 2015)

dhb2222 said:


> I was just wondering, if I could sleep in bed and use couch, when the slideouts are in. I know if I go to a Walmart to park for a night, I'm not supposed to use slideouts. Will I do any damage?


 I see people at Wal-mart and Cracker Barrel with their slides out all the time.


----------

